# Begginers Tuition



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

As there was plenty of interest in the previous thread I thought I'd try and arrange time that suited everyone. As with xmas coming up I'm pritty sure that everyone else is like me, the wife has them round every shopping centre within a 50mile radius. So I though lets leave it till after the xmas holidays and it would give us more time to prepare ourselves.

Dave KG has kindly agreed to offer us the best tutoring knowledge from himself, on both PC and Rotary :doublesho 

Basically we would need a kind person that would let us either use their garage or take a small donation for the days use.

I think it would be a good idea if people wanting to participate in the days tutoring rather than just watching, then they bring there own products own products and learn how to get the best from them. Or we could group together and buy so1me products for the day.

Anyway copy and paste for a list of people wanting to attend.Placing the date next to your name that best suits you.There are 3 weekends to choose from.

1) Dave KG
2) jonnie5
3)
4)
5)


Feb 2008


Sun 10th

Sat 16th
Sun 17th

Sat 23rd
Sun 24th

March 2008
Sat 1st
Sun2nd

Many thanks:wave:


----------



## dundeered (Mar 13, 2007)

1) Dave KG
2) jonnie5
3) dundeered - sat 16th - can bring UDM 
4)
5)


----------



## 14N-FR (Aug 10, 2007)

1) Dave KG
2) jonnie5
3) dundeered - sat 16th - can bring UDM 
4)14N-FR - Sun 10th Feb - can bring UDM
5)


----------



## todd (Jul 28, 2007)

1) Dave KG
2) jonnie5
3) dundeered - sat 16th - can bring UDM 
4)14N-FR - Sun 10th Feb - can bring UDM
5)Todd - any date - can bring UDM


----------



## mazda7 (Sep 10, 2007)

1) Dave KG
2) jonnie5
3) dundeered - sat 16th - can bring UDM
4)14N-FR - Sun 10th Feb - can bring UDM
5)Todd - any date - can bring UDM
6)Mazda7 - any date - don't have but anything yet but hopefully have a UDM by then


----------



## smiddyboy1 (Jul 15, 2007)

1) Dave KG
2) jonnie5
3) dundeered - sat 16th - can bring UDM
4)14N-FR - Sun 10th Feb - can bring UDM
5)Todd - any date - can bring UDM
6)Mazda7 - any date - don't have but anything yet but hopefully have a UDM by then
7)Smiddyboy1 - Any date (just some notice) - "possibly" works unit (glasgow tho) not got anything except 110v / 240v, power, water hose, and tefal quick cup!


----------



## Big T (Mar 20, 2007)

1) Dave KG
2) jonnie5
3) dundeered - sat 16th - can bring UDM
4)14N-FR - Sun 10th Feb - can bring UDM
5)Todd - any date - can bring UDM
6)Mazda7 - any date - don't have but anything yet but hopefully have a UDM by then
7)Smiddyboy1 - Any date (just some notice) - "possibly" works unit (glasgow tho) not got anything except 110v / 240v, power, water hose, and tefal quick cup!
8)Big T, will have to double check the dates closer to the time to make sure they don't clash with me having my kids


----------



## FlyingfocRS (Aug 15, 2007)

1) Dave KG
2) jonnie5
3) dundeered - sat 16th - can bring UDM
4)14N-FR - Sun 10th Feb - can bring UDM
5)Todd - any date - can bring UDM
6)Mazda7 - any date - don't have but anything yet but hopefully have a UDM by then
7)Smiddyboy1 - Any date (just some notice) - "possibly" works unit (glasgow tho) not got anything except 110v / 240v, power, water hose, and tefal quick cup!
8)Big T, will have to double check the dates closer to the time to make sure they don't clash with me having my kids
9) FlyingfocRS - can bring PC Sun10th at a real push, prefer March 1st/2nd


----------



## BILL (May 12, 2006)

1) Dave KG
2) jonnie5
3) dundeered - sat 16th - can bring UDM
4)14N-FR - Sun 10th Feb - can bring UDM
5)Todd - any date - can bring UDM
6)Mazda7 - any date - don't have but anything yet but hopefully have a UDM by then
7)Smiddyboy1 - Any date (just some notice) - "possibly" works unit (glasgow tho) not got anything except 110v / 240v, power, water hose, and tefal quick cup!
8)Big T, will have to double check the dates closer to the time to make sure they don't clash with me having my kids
9) FlyingfocRS - can bring PC Sun10th at a real push, prefer March 1st/2nd
10)Bill - Any date (just some notice) - can bring PC, :buffer:


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

Just tidying it up a bit. Lets just see what the tables like just after Christmas and decide which date would suit most.

1) Dave KG
2) jonnie5
3) dundeered - sat 16th 
4)14N-FR - Sun 10th Feb
5)Todd - any date 
6)Mazda7 - any date 
7)Smiddyboy1 - Any date (just some notice) 
8)Big T, Any date (just some notice) 
9) FlyingfocRS - Sun10th at a real push, prefer March 1st/2nd
10)Bill - Any date (just some notice)


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

may be able to provide a good sized well lit valeting unit in dumbarton if that would be of any interest?


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

andyboygsi said:


> may be able to provide a good sized well lit valeting unit in dumbarton if that would be of any interest?


I'll pm you when I get 5:thumb:


----------



## jaseb77 (Jul 23, 2007)

1) Dave KG
2) jonnie5
3) dundeered - sat 16th 
4)14N-FR - Sun 10th Feb
5)Todd - any date 
6)Mazda7 - any date 
7)Smiddyboy1 - Any date (just some notice) 
8)Big T, Any date (just some notice) 
9) FlyingfocRS - Sun10th at a real push, prefer March 1st/2nd
10)Bill - Any date (just some notice)
11) Jaseb77, any date - Can bring PC etc


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

Looks like Dumbarton could be a good place to meet. Dave is ok for this. I would suggest that First week in Jan would be that last week for discussing dates so it would give time to book the venue.

1) Dave KG
2) jonnie5
3) dundeered - sat 16th
4)14N-FR - Sun 10th Feb
5)Todd - any date
6)Mazda7 - any date
7)Smiddyboy1 - Any date (just some notice)
8)Big T, Any date (just some notice)
9) FlyingfocRS - Sun10th at a real push, prefer March 1st/2nd
10)Bill - Any date (just some notice)
11) Jaseb77, any date


----------



## favbypav (Aug 27, 2006)

jonnie5 said:


> Looks like Dumbarton could be a good place to meet. Dave is ok for this. I would suggest that First week in Jan would be that last week for discussing dates so it would give time to book the venue.
> 
> 1) Dave KG
> 2) jonnie5
> ...


12)favbypav,any date (just some notice)


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

1) Dave KG
2) jonnie5
3) dundeered - sat 16th
4)14N-FR - Sun 10th Feb
5)Todd - any date
6)Mazda7 - any date
7)Smiddyboy1 - Any date (just some notice)
8)Big T, Any date (just some notice)
9) FlyingfocRS - Sun10th at a real push, prefer March 1st/2nd
10)Bill - Any date (just some notice)
11) Jaseb77, any date
12) Illeagalhunter Dumbarton for me


----------



## Eazy (Jun 16, 2007)

1) Dave KG
2) jonnie5
3) dundeered - sat 16th
4)14N-FR - Sun 10th Feb
5)Todd - any date
6)Mazda7 - any date
7)Smiddyboy1 - Any date (just some notice)
8)Big T, Any date (just some notice)
9) FlyingfocRS - Sun10th at a real push, prefer March 1st/2nd
10)Bill - Any date (just some notice)
11) Jaseb77, any date
12) Illeagalhunter Dumbarton for me
13) Eazy,dumbarton sounds good to me


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

1) Dave KG
2) jonnie5
3) dundeered - sat 16th
4)14N-FR - Sun 10th Feb
5)Todd - any date
6)Mazda7 - any date
7)Smiddyboy1 - Any date (just some notice)
8)Big T, Any date (just some notice)
9) FlyingfocRS - Sun10th at a real push, prefer March 1st/2nd
10)Bill - Any date (just some notice)
11) Jaseb77, any date
12) Illeagalhunter 
13) Eazy,
14)favbypav,any date


----------



## liamsxa (Nov 3, 2007)

i would be up for this depending on time and date though


----------



## Andy_R (Aug 6, 2007)

Count me in.

Won't be bringing anything with me as my interest relates to understanding what can be done and how easy or hard it is and what it can be used for. Depending in the outcome of this I will decide whether to purchase.

This is only for my own car in order to cut down the time factor and improve the finish.

With a bit of notice I can make any dates.

Thx


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

1) Dave KG
2) jonnie5
3) dundeered - sat 16th
4)14N-FR - Sun 10th Feb
5)Todd - any date
6)Mazda7 - any date
7)Smiddyboy1 - Any date (just some notice)
8)Big T, Any date (just some notice)
9) FlyingfocRS - Sun10th at a real push, prefer March 1st/2nd
10)Bill - Any date (just some notice)
11) Jaseb77, any date
12) Illeagalhunter 
13) Eazy,
14)favbypav,any date
15)Andy R


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

right folks i know its no my job but if we are to use my friends unit please no more names guys

cheers


----------



## BILL (May 12, 2006)

i can offer my car for demo's :buffer: , black car with plenty of swirls and marring :doublesho :thumb:


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

I think we might just have to do it on a first come first serve basis here. What I think would be best would be to offer the first 10 people a deffinate yes and put 5 people on reserve incase anyone pulls out at the last min. Sorry to those guys that are in reserve. I would suggest getting another meet in the summer time whehn the weather is even better.

It is great that so many people are interested.

1) Dave KG
2) jonnie5
3) dundeered - sat 16th
4)14N-FR - Sun 10th Feb
5)Todd - any date
6)Mazda7 - any date
7)Smiddyboy1 - Any date (just some notice)
8)Big T, Any date (just some notice)
9) FlyingfocRS - Sun10th at a real push, prefer March 1st/2nd
10)Bill - Any date (just some notice)

Reserved people

11) Jaseb77, any date
12) Illeagalhunter 
13) Eazy,
14)favbypav,any date
15)Andy R


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

i spoke to scott today (tiptop valet dumbarton) and hes happy for 15 if you wanna go with that..

unit can hold 4 or so cars so theres enough space.

tea coffee and biscuits will be laid on if people want to make a small donation to cover consumables.not much just a couple of quid.

theres soft drinks and munchies for those that are hungry lol


----------



## smiddyboy1 (Jul 15, 2007)

BILL said:


> i can offer my car for demo's :buffer: , black car with plenty of swirls and marring :doublesho :thumb:


bill, you beat me to it lol,


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

andyboygsi said:


> i spoke to scott today (tiptop valet dumbarton) and hes happy for 15 if you wanna go with that..
> 
> unit can hold 4 or so cars so theres enough space.
> 
> ...


Your very kind mate:thumb:


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

Thats our lot any more and they'll have to be placed on reserve

1) Dave KG
2) jonnie5
3) dundeered - sat 16th
4)14N-FR - Sun 10th Feb
5)Todd - any date
6)Mazda7 - any date
7)Smiddyboy1 - Any date (just some notice)
8)Big T, Any date (just some notice)
9) FlyingfocRS - Sun10th at a real push, prefer March 1st/2nd
10)Bill - Any date (just some notice)
11) Jaseb77, any date
12) Illeagalhunter 
13) Eazy,
14)favbypav,any date
15)Andy R


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

jonnie5 said:


> Your very kind mate:thumb:


tea is free soft drinks n munchies aint lol

so are we going to go for this unit then?


----------



## Eazy (Jun 16, 2007)

i think the unit sounds great,the fact we can roll 3-4 cars in at one time means we can have several ppl machine polishin their own car in the supervision of daveKG. u can only learn so much from watchin pros do demos at the meets but not until u physically do it urself that u really start to learn n its great to have a pro there to point out any mistakes that we make.

is it gonna cost anything to hire out the unit??

think its only right if we all chip in to cover the cost of daves expenses,afterall he is traveling all the way from dundee.


----------



## smiddyboy1 (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi all who's going.

Should we be making a list of things to bring???.... I mean clay, polish, pads, dressings, etc

If so then let me know and I'll can get some stuff ordered so that we have a few different products to test out on the varying cars.


----------



## smiddyboy1 (Jul 15, 2007)

Eazy said:


> is it gonna cost anything to hire out the unit??
> 
> think its only right if we all chip in to cover the cost of daves expenses,afterall he is traveling all the way from dundee.


I dont have a problem with that :thumb:


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

andyboygsi said:


> tea is free soft drinks n munchies aint lol
> 
> so are we going to go for this unit then?


Yes please wee just need to work out some dates. Sunday the 10th Feb seam the most chosen. Just have to clear it with Dave KG and Dundeered as he pick a Sat. I've pm'd Dave as to exactly what we'll be needing and what he plans to do.


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

Eazy said:


> i think the unit sounds great,the fact we can roll 3-4 cars in at one time means we can have several ppl machine polishin their own car in the supervision of daveKG. u can only learn so much from watchin pros do demos at the meets but not until u physically do it urself that u really start to learn n its great to have a pro there to point out any mistakes that we make.
> 
> is it gonna cost anything to hire out the unit??
> 
> think its only right if we all chip in to cover the cost of daves expenses,afterall he is traveling all the way from dundee.


we could prob manage 2 cars as the unit is operational and has various stuff lying around

it wont cost anythin as such but donations to scott would be appreciated and also there should be a kitty for dave


----------



## dundeered (Mar 13, 2007)

don't worry about me , ill leave it this time and let someone else take my place


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

jonnie5 said:


> Yes please wee just need to work out some dates. Sunday the 10th Feb seam the most chosen. Just have to clear it with Dave KG and Dundeered as he pick a Sat. I've pm'd Dave as to exactly what we'll be needing and what he plans to do.


ill let scoyy know the latest, trying to get him on here but hes **** with computers

he has a lot off equipment halogens, hoovers, various karchers and two large full on hot cold industrial jet washes.

hes interested in the foam lance suject so if someone can make sure they bring one for him to have a go with that would be great.

also some top end wax to see what the difference is compared to cheaper wax and also id like to try this applying with fingers thing.

he has a black mk4 golf gti so its only fair this is one of the test monkeys


----------



## BILL (May 12, 2006)

Eazy said:


> is it gonna cost anything to hire out the unit??
> 
> think its only right if we all chip in to cover the cost of daves expenses,afterall he is traveling all the way from dundee.


Agreed :thumb:


----------



## BILL (May 12, 2006)

andyboygsi said:


> ill let scoyy know the latest, trying to get him on here but hes **** with computers
> 
> he has a lot off equipment halogens, hoovers, various karchers and two large full on hot cold industrial jet washes.
> 
> ...


I can bring my foam lance, and i think i may experiment with some wet sanding on the day if im feeling confident/brave enough


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Okay guys, 10th February is good for me... If there's a demo car organised then I will bring down various products and you are welcome to bring along products of your own as well to add to the day. 

I'll draw up an example plan for the day soon (off to Germany in the next couple of days for a week), in the meantime if you could let me know what you guys would like to see on the day then I will sort this into a plan for the day. 

Re: covering my expenses, thats cool if you guys want to do that, but really its only a tenner, twenty quid for diesel... If you want to collect a little kitty together and donate to charity in aid of the event, I'd be more than happy for that to happen instead (or as well). :thumb:


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

foaming

applying wax by hand

machining

wet sanding

we have a black mk4 goof gti and one more tba


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

That looks like its settled then SUNDAY 10TH FEB

We still have one space if anybody else is interested. 

1) Dave KG
2) jonnie5
3) Free space
4)14N-FR 
5)Todd 
6)Mazda7 
7)Smiddyboy1 
8)Big T, Any date 
9) FlyingfocRS 
10)Bill - Any date 
11) Jaseb77,
12) Illeagalhunter 
13) Eazy,
14)favbypav,
15)Andy R


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

what about bringing the date forward?

feb is some time away


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

andyboygsi said:


> what about bringing the date forward?
> 
> feb is some time away


With xmas coming up my weekend will be spent getting ready. My wife wont drive mt car so I'm left driving her everywhere, to pick up this and that, for everyone. I thought a later date was a good idea to let people plan ahead. If you want to change the date go ahead. I'm not sure I could attent then. I could always catch the next meet.


----------



## todd (Jul 28, 2007)

Stick with what has been arranged IMO.

Jonnie5 and Dave have been good enough to put this together and Feb isn't that far away really, not by the time you've done your christmas shopping and worked off the ton of turkey you've consumed


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

_I would like to attend this day if there is still a space available....

Any probs, please let me know....
Paulo_


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

1) Dave KG
2) jonnie5
3) Paulo
4)14N-FR 
5)Todd 
6)Mazda7 
7)Smiddyboy1 
8)Big T, Any date 
9) FlyingfocRS 
10)Bill - Any date 
11) Jaseb77,
12) Illeagalhunter 
13) Eazy,
14)favbypav,
15)Andy 

I would also be more than willing to have demo's carried out on my car, a Mazda RX8....


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

Paulo said:


> 1) Dave KG
> 2) jonnie5
> 3) Paulo
> 4)14N-FR
> ...


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

andyboy is Scott on the list for a lesson as his site shows vehicles being washed with a sponge and single bucket??!!

A heinous crime in the DW book!!


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

Dougster said:


> andyboy is Scott on the list for a lesson as his site shows vehicles being washed with a sponge and single bucket??!!
> 
> A heinous crime in the DW book!!


yeah mate trying to convert him but as with all other valeters time is off the essence and his customer base aint that finickity


----------



## Eazy (Jun 16, 2007)

heres an idea,instead of ppl donating their car for demo we can take turns rollin in our own car to practice on(maybe a panel each) so that everyone gets a chance of workin on our own car n dave will be there to correct our technique n make suggestion.
also the other benefit of that would be when we go ahead to machine polish the rest of our car in our time we will already know the following:
1. Roughly how much paint u have to play wit(unless everyone has their own PTG)
2. The best pad n polish combination
3. The amount of hits it requires
4. How to tackle certain stratches that u may have

think there'l be enough time for that??


----------



## BILL (May 12, 2006)

Eazy said:


> heres an idea,instead of ppl donating their car for demo we can take turns rollin in our own car to practice on(maybe a panel each) so that everyone gets a chance of workin on our own car n dave will be there to correct our technique n make suggestion.
> also the other benefit of that would be when we go ahead to machine polish the rest of our car in our time we will already know the following:
> 1. Roughly how much paint u have to play wit(unless everyone has their own PTG)
> 2. The best pad n polish combination
> ...


Sounds like a plan to me :thumb::car: :detailer: :buffer:


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

_Sounds like an excellent idea, I was thinking of buying a PTG but as my car is mustly aluminium, I think it would need to be a very expensive one.....

Don't think I could justify it as it's only 3-4 cars I'm going to be looking after, not a business_


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

Sound like a good idea. Although Dave is going to orginise the scedual I'm sure this could fit this idea in somehow.


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

guys could we try to make this late jan as due to unforseen circumstances scott may not have the unit in feb as he is working towards a fully mobile set up


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

_End of January suits me, just let me know re-scheduled date, thanks....._


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

andyboygsi said:


> guys could we try to make this late jan as due to unforseen circumstances scott may not have the unit in feb as he is working towards a fully mobile set up


I'l pm Dave later but I now have put my down for meets with another club which the dates have still to be discussed.


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Paulo said:


> _Sounds like an excellent idea, I was thinking of buying a PTG but as my car is mustly aluminium, I think it would need to be a very expensive one.....
> 
> Don't think I could justify it as it's only 3-4 cars I'm going to be looking after, not a business_


The standard PTG that most of us have will measure on aluminium and steel. You will only need an expensive gauge to measure on fibreglass or plastic.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

I might try and come over on the boat for this of I can organise myself is there a definate date yet? I can bring my Dewalt and a PTG if it is any use..


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

Ronnie said:


> I might try and come over on the boat for this of I can organise myself is there a definate date yet? I can bring my Dewalt and a PTG if it is any use..


you could sail up the clyde mate and get off at dumbarton rock...

you would be right at us lol


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

nice one but I will be over on the HSS 1 hour then a quick blast up the road!!! mind the speed cameras though.. I will just take the plates off again!!


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

Ronnie said:


> nice one but I will be over on the HSS 1 hour then a quick blast up the road!!! mind the speed cameras though.. I will just take the plates off again!!


watch the cops in ayr mate they hate anythong tha looks remotely like a boy racer..not that am saying you are one but you catch my drift


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

As the change to the venue. Due to unforseen reasons. (I still have to confirm with Dave in which I think he's in Germany). Looks like a weekend in Jan unless we change the venue.

Plaese again could you put your prefere time down.

Jan 2008

Sat 12th
Sun 13th

Sat 26th
Sun 27th

Sat 19th
Sun 20th






1) Dave KG
2) jonnie5 
3) dundeered 
4)14N-FR 
5)Todd
6)Mazda7 
7)Smiddyboy1 
8)Big T
9) FlyingfocRS 
10)Bill - 
11) Jaseb77, 
12) Illeagalhunter 
13) Eazy,
14)favbypav
15)Andy R


----------



## keevster (Oct 25, 2006)

Guys i am a newbie to detailing with the machine, hopefully getting my Meguiars before christmas, i was just wondering if i could come along to this, it would be really helpful for me.

I wont cut and paste my name yet, just till you's give the word if its okay to squeeze me in


Cheers guys


Paul:thumb:


----------



## FlyingfocRS (Aug 15, 2007)

1) Dave KG
2) jonnie5 
3) dundeered 
4)14N-FR 
5)Todd
6)Mazda7 
7)Smiddyboy1 
8)Big T
9) FlyingfocRS - 12th or 13th
10)Bill - 
11) Jaseb77, 
12) Illeagalhunter 
13) Eazy,
14)favbypav
15)Andy R


----------



## smiddyboy1 (Jul 15, 2007)

1) Dave KG
2) jonnie5 
3) dundeered 
4)14N-FR 
5)Todd
6)Mazda7 
7)Smiddyboy1 - 26th, 27th, 19th or 20th
8)Big T
9) FlyingfocRS - 12th or 13th
10)Bill - 
11) Jaseb77, 
12) Illeagalhunter 
13) Eazy,
14)favbypav
15)Andy R


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

A familiar name Keevster.

Honda per chance?


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

The be fair guys there is only enough place for 15 people. So anyone after will go on reserve Sorry to those late comers


----------



## keevster (Oct 25, 2006)

No worries guys, appreciate the limited numbers due to space and all that.
I will stick myself on the bottom of the list then as a reserve.
Cheers

1) Dave KG
2) jonnie5 
3) dundeered 
4)14N-FR 
5)Todd
6)Mazda7 
7)Smiddyboy1 - 26th, 27th, 19th or 20th
8)Big T
9) FlyingfocRS - 12th or 13th
10)Bill - 
11) Jaseb77, 
12) Illeagalhunter 
13) Eazy,
14)favbypav
15)Andy R

*Reserve list*

1)Keevster

Paul:thumb:

Ps Dougster, dropped you a PM mate on TRS:thumb:


----------



## keevster (Oct 25, 2006)

Somebody just sent me a PM, canny open them as yet, not made the magic 10 posts 

2 away:thumb:


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

It would be nice to get more dates again from people as I'd like to make it a deffinate date again please

1) Dave KG
2) jonnie5 
3) dundeered 
4)14N-FR 
5)Todd
6)Mazda7 
7)Smiddyboy1 - 26th, 27th, 19th or 20th
8)Big T
9) FlyingfocRS - 12th or 13th
10)Bill - 
11) Jaseb77, 
12) Illeagalhunter 
13) Eazy,
14)favbypav
15)Andy R


Reserve list

1)Keevster


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

jonnie5 said:


> It would be nice to get more dates again from people as I'd like to make it a deffinate date again please
> 
> 1) Dave KG
> 2) jonnie5
> ...


I was on the list as place number 3, but I seem to have been replaced by "dundeered"

Is this correct? and if so why?

I would be available any date in January....

Thanks in anticipation....

Paulo


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi folks... Just to say that at present, any day in January is good bar the 9th and 16th (mid week days anyway)... I'll let you choose the dates that best suit and we'll get this meet up and running for Beginner's Tuition.


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

Edited

1) Dave KG
2) jonnie5 
3)Paulo
4)14N-FR 
5)Todd
6)Mazda7 
7)Smiddyboy1 - 26th, 27th, 19th or 20th
8)Big T
9) FlyingfocRS - 12th or 13th
10)Bill - 
11) Jaseb77, 
12) Illeagalhunter 
13) Eazy,
14)favbypav
15)Andy R


Reserve list

1)Keevster


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

1) Dave KG
2) jonnie5 
3)Paulo - Any Sat or Sun in January
4)14N-FR 
5)Todd
6)Mazda7 
7)Smiddyboy1 - 26th, 27th, 19th or 20th
8)Big T
9) FlyingfocRS - 12th or 13th
10)Bill - 
11) Jaseb77, 
12) Illeagalhunter 
13) Eazy,
14)favbypav
15)Andy R

Reserve list

1)Keevster[/QUOTE]

Thanks Jonnie5....:thumb:


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

1) Dave KG
2) jonnie5 
3)Paulo
4)14N-FR 
5)Todd
6)Mazda7 
7)Smiddyboy1 - 26th, 27th, 19th or 20th
8)Big T
9) FlyingfocRS - 12th or 13th
10)Bill - 
11) Jaseb77, 
12) Illeagalhunter 
13) Eazy,
14)favbypav
15)Andy R


Reserve list

1)Keevster
2)Dubbedup


----------



## jimex01 (Aug 17, 2006)

1) Dave KG
2) jonnie5
3)Paulo
4)14N-FR
5)Todd
6)Mazda7
7)Smiddyboy1 - 26th, 27th, 19th or 20th
8)Big T
9) FlyingfocRS - 12th or 13th
10)Bill -
11) Jaseb77,
12) Illeagalhunter
13) Eazy,
14)favbypav
15)Andy R


Reserve list

1)Keevster
2)Dubbedup
3)Jimex01 - date permitting


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

1) Dave KG
2) jonnie5 Any date bar 26th
3)Paulo
4)14N-FR
5)Todd
6)Mazda7
7)Smiddyboy1 - 26th, 27th, 19th or 20th
8)Big T
9) FlyingfocRS - 12th or 13th
10)Bill -
11) Jaseb77,
12) Illeagalhunter
13) Eazy,
14)favbypav
15)Andy R


Reserve list

1)Keevster
2)Dubbedup
3)Jimex01 - date permitting


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

come on folks get your dates out


----------



## keevster (Oct 25, 2006)

And any guys not able to attend, please try and give a bit of notice, so us reservists can drop in with a bit of notice.

Cheers:thumb: 


Paul


----------



## todd (Jul 28, 2007)

Any date for me


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

1) Dave KG
2) jonnie5 Any date bar 26th
3)Paulo
4)14N-FR
5)Todd any date
6)Mazda7
7)Smiddyboy1 - 26th, 27th, 19th or 20th
8)Big T
9) FlyingfocRS - 12th or 13th
10)Bill -
11) Jaseb77,
12) Illeagalhunter
13) Eazy,
14)favbypav
15)Andy R


Reserve list

1)Keevster
2)Dubbedup
3)Jimex01 - date permitting


----------



## steelej (Jan 3, 2007)

1) Dave KG
2) jonnie5 Any date bar 26th
3)Paulo
4)14N-FR
5)Todd any date
6)Mazda7
7)Smiddyboy1 - 26th, 27th, 19th or 20th
8)Big T
9) FlyingfocRS - 12th or 13th
10)Bill -
11) Jaseb77,
12) Illeagalhunter
13) Eazy,
14)favbypav
15)Andy R


Reserve list

1)Keevster
2)Dubbedup
3)Jimex01 - date permitting
4)Steelej - Any date


----------



## GateKiller (Jul 6, 2007)

Put me down please since I missed the Megs detailing session earlier this year.

Cheers
Stephen


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

cmon jonnie5 wats the latest?


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

andyboygsi said:


> cmon jonnie5 wats the latest?


Basicaly we need to get people to reply to the ammended dates. It was pritty much ok until the venue was a let down. Its a case of when I'm on holiday next week I'm pm peopl and try to get more anwsers


----------



## Altered Carbon (Apr 17, 2007)

1) Dave KG
2) jonnie5 Any date bar 26th
3)Paulo
4)14N-FR
5)Todd any date
6)Mazda7
7)Smiddyboy1 - 26th, 27th, 19th or 20th
8)Big T
9) FlyingfocRS - 12th or 13th
10)Bill -
11) Jaseb77,
12) Illeagalhunter
13) Eazy,
14)favbypav
15)Andy R


Reserve list

1)Keevster
2)Dubbedup
3)Jimex01 - date permitting
4)Steelej - Any date
5)Altered Carbon - any date


----------



## GateKiller (Jul 6, 2007)

1) Dave KG
2) jonnie5 Any date bar 26th
3)Paulo
4)14N-FR
5)Todd any date
6)Mazda7
7)Smiddyboy1 - 26th, 27th, 19th or 20th
8)Big T
9) FlyingfocRS - 12th or 13th
10)Bill -
11) Jaseb77,
12) Illeagalhunter
13) Eazy,
14)favbypav
15)Andy R
16)GateKiller


Reserve list

1)Keevster
2)Dubbedup
3)Jimex01 - date permitting
4)Steelej - Any date
5)Altered Carbon - any date


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

1) Dave KG
2) jonnie5 Any date bar 26th
3)Paulo
4)14N-FR
5)Todd any date
6)Mazda7
7)Smiddyboy1 - 26th, 27th, 19th or 20th
8)Big T
9) FlyingfocRS - 12th or 13th
10)Bill -
11) Jaseb77,
12) Illeagalhunter
13) Eazy,
14)favbypav
15)Andy R



Reserve list

1)Keevster
2)Dubbedup
3)Jimex01 - date permitting
4)Steelej - Any date
5)Altered Carbon - any date
6)GateKiller


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

what about the 20th?

how many people could manage that?


----------



## Eazy (Jun 16, 2007)

yup thats fines wit me, is it still the same location or has it changed?


----------



## GateKiller (Jul 6, 2007)

1) Dave KG
2) jonnie5 Any date bar 26th
3)Paulo
4)14N-FR
5)Todd any date
6)Mazda7
7)Smiddyboy1 - 26th, 27th, 19th or 20th
8)Big T
9) FlyingfocRS - 12th or 13th
10)Bill -
11) Jaseb77,
12) Illeagalhunter
13) Eazy,
14)favbypav
15)Andy R

Reserve list

1)Keevster
2)Dubbedup
3)Jimex01 - date permitting
4)Steelej - Any date
6)GateKiller
5)Altered Carbon - any date


----------



## GateKiller (Jul 6, 2007)

jonnie5:

I think you should update the 1st post with accurate details. I have no idea where this event is being held at or when and I had no idea that there was a 15 person limit because I read through your first post and nothing was mentioned.

GK


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

GateKiller said:


> jonnie5:
> 
> I think you should update the 1st post with accurate details. I have no idea where this event is being held at or when and I had no idea that there was a 15 person limit because I read through your first post and nothing was mentioned.
> 
> GK


When we started the thread there was no venue as it was asked that people put down there suggestion on getting a venue which late on in the thread Andy had kindly said that his friend at tip top would kindly let us use his unit. However the date we picked was a let down so after me saying we need to choose another date we are currently waiting on people choosing another date that would suit them

Venue Tiptop Valet Dumbarton.

Date still in progress. And there is a bit in the thread that 15 tops there after going on to reserves


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

As this thread is getting out of hand I think we will start another and if a mod could delete this thread.


----------



## GateKiller (Jul 6, 2007)

Could I suggest then that with this new thread, firm booking are taken asap. I would defiantly go but would need to know a good few weeks in advance if I am allowed to attend because of having to book hotels etc.

Also, how long will the day be?

Many Thanks
GK


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

http://www.detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?t=52361


----------

